# Neues Fenster öffnen und "unsichtbar" machen



## Simmx (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich rufe mittels CreateProcess() folgenden Befehl auf "cmd -c start start.bat"

1. Öffnet sich kein neues Dos-Fenster, wenn ich das so in C++ eingebe. Wobei der Befehl "start" doch eigentl. dafür soregn sollte!? (zumidnest funktioneirt das unter der Dos-Shell so)

2. Wenn nun ein neues Fenster geöffent wird (sobals Probelm 1 behoben ist ), so soll dieses Fenster die ganze Zeit geöffnet bleiben, aber so, dass es der User nicht sieht. Also es soll "unsichtbar" gemacht werden.

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? BITTE?

DANKE!

Simmx


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. Dezember 2003)

Also 
Zu 1) weiss ich jetzt auch net.
Zu 2) du kannst dir einen HWND auf das Konsolenfenster holen, und dann das Fenster "verstecken", das sollte gehen.


```
HWND hwnd = FindWindow("ConsoleWindowClass",NULL);
if(hwnd)
{
   ShowWindow(hwnd, SW_HIDE);
}
```

Gruß Homer


----------



## chibisuke (3. Dezember 2003)

zu 1.) benutz das flag CREATE_NEW_CONSOLE


----------



## BadMourning (5. Dezember 2003)

zu 2. 

Wenn du das Prog mit ShellExecuteEx rufst, kannst du gleich den Window-Status des Fenster angeben (SW_HIDE), und du kannst trotzdem die Prozess-ID bekommen um das Fenster wieder schließen zu können...

Greets
BadMourning


----------

